# Volunteering with Animals



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm a university student with a Biology major and Animal Physiology specialization. With everything that changes in my life, I find that animals had always been a constant part, so I'm considering veterinary college after I get my degree. That being said, I need to start volunteering and working with animals, beyond my own personal pets (My mom complains the apartment I rent is a zoo between me and my roommate  ) 

But exactly how does one go about volunteering with animals? The only local humane society/animal shelter within my travel distance isn't looking to get volunteers for now since they're undergoing internal restructuring with regards to their volunteer needs. A couple of the vet clinics in the area I contacted either said they don't have volunteer positions or that they prefer the volunteers to have worked in animal shelters already or are currently in vet sch.

Who know I'd have a hard time trying to find a place to volunteer with animals :?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You can try looking for a local wildlife shelter that needs volunteers (good way to get medical experience) or maybe a breed-specific dog or cat rescue that might need help with transport, foster, outreach events, etc. Hope you can find a place to volunteer at!


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's hoping! My friend recommended that I contact the local conservation authority, I'm gonna do that after the holidays :mrgreen: I'm so excited!!! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with LG, if you just google and see if there's any wildlife shelters around you, a lot of them run by volunteers. I'm sure there'd be at least something for songbirds, small mammals, etc. I volunteer at one near my house that rescues everything from songbirds to small mammals to birds of prey.


----------

